# Should I watermark instagram photos?



## Nakz (Dec 9, 2014)

I currently have a Flickr and Instagram account for my photography and plan to build a website soon. It is mostly automotive photography, and on my Instagram I have around 12,000 followers. I was just wondering, do you think it's worth to watermark my photos? Since instagram square crops your photos, I don't believe it is necessary since if someone were to steal it, it would be their loss since it's not full resolution, but on my Flickr they are all watermarked and full resolution. I'm just not sure if it's worth the extra time to do it + I already watermark the full resolution ones. What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123rfanna (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm, you are right in the sense whereby the resolution would be too lousy to render it of high quality and probably only be used on low end products or websites. I guess it just depends how much time you have on hand, but I wouldn't bother with it too much


----------

